# Im a 1st year give me a break



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Who is he?
And if you are a first year apprentice what are you doing picking out material?

Your profile says "none". Are you an electrical apprentice? Or a handyman apprentice?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Your supervisor sounds like a penis.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Only thing you did wrong was grab a 15 instead of a 20 but why is he telling you go get it instead of WHAT to get? :blink:

Also, agree with the poster above^^^^, he's a D I C K


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Something doesn't seem quite right.

-John


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some JWs should not have apprentices.
Get your time in and THEN tell him to shove it. It is hard I know, but very much worth the headache. I would not dwell on it and let it get to you some people are just plain jerks.


----------



## newbie44 (Jan 21, 2012)

im an apprentice waiting to get signed up so Im not even a true apprentice yet but when I am signed up I should be a second year. Thats why i said none. Hes not even the foreman! just some new journeyman who expects me to know everything! SO I grabbed the wrong breaker big deal.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree. When I first got in the trade, we had like 20 supervisors and a gang of foremen that were like that. I took it for a little bit but then after about three months I told em look, you know I'm in my first year. Who's the idiot, me or the one who ain't taught me. I don't know where some of these guys come off. I had to get into it with a couple of em. I kept it respectful even though they didn't deserve it . I don't give a flying  what you may or may not know; if you ain't got the sense God gave a grasshoppers  to talk decently to people then you don't deserve to supervise flies landing and taking off of a turd in the porta-john


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

newbie44 said:


> We are working in a restaurant and installing a hot table. The specs of the table read single phase, 208v 14.4a 3000 watts.
> So he tells me to go get the material to hook up the table, I come back with
> 12/2 bx, a 15 amp 2 pole breaker, fittings, antishorts etc....
> When I get back he loses it! Says I dont know how to pick out material. Then he ignores me.... so wtf is he talking about and can someone tell me what I did wrong??


You may have done nothing wrong except for the 15 breaker.

The fact is you are dealing with a ***** JW who can not take the time to teach an Electricians Apprentice to tie his boots and he is not man enough to be in charge of anything never mind running a crew of Electricians and apprentices ,He is not a leader it is that simple.

Your mission is to get your license and become the best Electrician you can be and then you will be his foreman one day,. "Then you can have him scrub out the porta johns because that is all he is worth".:laughing:


Welcome to the Electrical Trade and the forum......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm sure the guy was just a genius when he started out. Either guys never realized they would have to teach someone at some point or they just think yelling at people for no reason is just the way it's done. I remember working with a guy like that and he said that is the way to do it cause it weeds out the dumb guys, well apparently it didn't work on him.
I think everyone deals with someone like this AT LEAST once, luckily most journeymen aren't like that. When you get lucky, you'll work with an old timer who just loves to dump knowledge on you.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

newbie44 said:


> im an apprentice waiting to get signed up so Im not even a true apprentice yet but when I am signed up I should be a second year. Thats why i said none. Hes not even the foreman! just some new journeyman who expects me to know everything! SO I grabbed the wrong breaker big deal.


On a side note, why have you been there that long and still not signed up with the ministry? You need to raise hell about that.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

typically 
15amp breaker - 14ga wire
20 amp - 12 ga
30 amp - 10 ga


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

rdr said:


> Only thing you did wrong was grab a 15 instead of a 20 but why is he telling you go get it instead of WHAT to get? :blink:
> 
> Also, agree with the poster above^^^^, he's a D I C K


Just playing devil's advocate here, but what's wrong with the 15 amp breaker?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here, but what's wrong with the 15 amp breaker?


 
you'll be waiting about a month for his reply...:whistling2:


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

125%. Continuous use.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If my helper doesn't know something or does something wrong, it's because I didn't teach them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

backstay said:


> if my helper doesn't know something or does something wrong, it's because i didn't teach them.


+1. 
...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> 125%. Continuous use.


It's thermostatically controlled kitchen equipment.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I might have asked my helper, what would you use for this installation.

If he got it right congratulate him.

If he got it wrong explain where he made his error.

No one should berate a helper for this type of error unless it is the 20th item he assisted installing and he still got it wrong. And then I would have a polite serious talk with him.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Besides grabbing the wrong breaker, you forgot the disconnect too. Stupid greenies:laughing:


----------



## loosegoose (Jan 20, 2012)

*New to the field*

They say a student is only as good as the teacher so go with it and make sure everything works.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

After spending 2 years teaching motor control in a large auto ass'y plant I found that a lot of us are proud people ( read ego driven) and like to be seen as electrical guru's but we forget that the electrical trade covers a multitude of fields within the trade, we are all not created equal and our interests lie in different directions, it is up to us to choose the direction we wish to go, once we have chosen it is up to us to perform as well as we can, this includes teaching the next generation how to perform their trade in a knowledgable and workmanship like manner and most importantly in a safe manner, we work with power we we can't see, shouldn't touch, and sure as hell can kill us. These youngsters are not there to take our jobs from us, they are to learn from us! Kindness and patience will go a long way, we all started somewhere. After saying all this, I always started our first class with this statement " I ain't your mama or papa,we don't wipe asses, we teach! If you want to learn we will teach, if you want to sleep, wander around it's OK its your life. To all the apprentices I bid you a warm welcome to the trade may you treat each other well, it has me for close to 40 years. Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dhfisher, well said! I give you credit; being an instructor has to be nerve wracking! I truly appreciate someone who has patience and takes the time to properly teach on the job. I've met, and admired those that do. I feel fortunate to have the opportunity to learn from them. As for the original poster, hang in there. They aren't all like that. Remember that one day when you're in that JW's position. Not only will we have to carry on what we were taught, but we'll be responsible for keeping it going by training future mechanics. Chin up!


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Klovelace29
The two years I taught I count as 2 of my most enjoyable years, 
Learned as we taught, we had people from John deere, the rubber plants, ex ibew guys, ex navy submariners, 
Guys from other GM plants, great background stories and trade stories as an aside demonstrating the variety of the electrical trade, after teaching, I worked in the maint. Stores crib, around 7years in the stamping plant, worked plant construction crew, then Paint dept for about 13 years, then ended my 25 years doing infrared photography (predictive maint) I now at the ripe old age of 77 sub to a local contractor, back to basics I love the trade and interaction with other people. Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dhfisher said:


> Klovelace29
> The two years I taught I count as 2 of my most enjoyable years,
> Learned as we taught, we had people from John deere, the rubber plants, ex ibew guys, ex navy submariners,
> Guys from other GM plants, great background stories and trade stories as an aside demonstrating the variety of the electrical trade, after teaching, I worked in the maint. Stores crib, around 7years in the stamping plant, worked plant construction crew, then Paint dept for about 13 years, then ended my 25 years doing infrared photography (predictive maint) I now at the ripe old age of 77 sub to a local contractor, back to basics I love the trade and interaction with other people. Thank you.
> ...


"Learned as we taught". Perfectly true! Honestly, I'd love to teach someday down the road. We'll see! It just pains me when kids don't study, do homework and waste this opportunity to absorb everything that's in front of them. I can't imagine how it must frustrate the faculty. Regardless, it sounds like you've had quite the adventure! Better start writing a book! I bet you have some great stories to tell  

Krystal


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

newbie44 said:


> im an apprentice waiting to get signed up so Im not even a true apprentice yet but when I am signed up I should be a second year.
> (some day,I will be a Star) (after I sign up for star school) Until then......
> Man reality stinks!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was knocking out a fire pump can disconnect made by CH it's a 40K piece and sent him for a 2 in. KO he's got dyslexia and I forgot. He brought me the 2.5. Thank God for that extra 2.5 conduit.

Moral: when your screw up doesn't catch another's or causes them to screw up, just man up eat the humble pie and move on regardless of title:thumbsup:


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Krystal:
When I grow up, I want to play tamborine in a rock and roll band!
Dhfisher
2ond. Hand Lion

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

im an apprentice waiting to get signed up so Im not even a true apprentice yet but when I am signed up I should be a second year.

So, 1st off., your a 1st year app. Then you aint even signed up, then you should be a second... Whats next? Suspended Master ??


WOW. Honesty is truly the best policy.( Here anyway )

'Specialy around here. We 'Collectively' have slung more dung than you and half of your acquaintances will ever see. :thumbsup:

So, Open up. We would like to help/guide you.


----------

